# Bon graphiste rech. collaboration avec developpeur



## NativeX (21 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,
désolé pour le titre un peu raccoleur, mais j'avoue que je ne savais pas trop comment démarrer ce post un peu inhabituel pour un forum dédié à la programmation.

Comme l'explique le titre, je suis infographiste depuis pas mal d'années sur Mac, et de part mon boulot j'ai eu souvent l'occasion de m'intéresser au développement, à l'ergonomie, ainsi qu'au design d'interface et d'icônes.
Maintenant j'ai carrément le vice du développement en moi (argrgrh!!), mais j'ai beau essayer de me familiariser avec XCode... ça reste super compliqué pour un novice comme moi. Et puis même si j'y arrive, il se passera au moins 10 ans avant que j'en sorte une application potable.

Donc je viens voir si par hasard un développeur sympa serait intéressé pour faire un échange de bon procédés...
De mon côté je peu apporter du design au niveau interface, icônes, doc, site web, anim 2D/3D (bonne experience en 3D). J'ai aussi pas mal d'idées de projets dans des crénaux pas trop exploités et très lucratifs... Mais je suis OK aussi pour faire du freeware ou autre, tant que ça reste sur Mac.

Une petit réponse me ferais vraiment plaisir


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ta demande : tu cherche un developpeur pour developper un logiciel dont tu as l'idée ou tu cherche a travailler avec un developpeur ?

Cordialement

PS: Ce serait bien que tu fournisse un lien sur une page montrant ce que tu fait...


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

En fait je cherche à travailler sur des projets communs avec un développeur, que se soit les siens ou les miens. J'ai en effet quelques projets en stock mais je n'ai pas de priorité absolue, et si je recontre un developpeur qui a un bon projet en cours, je fonce.

Je n'ai plus de site perso pour faire voir ce que je fais, mais j'ai quand même le site de l'agence où je bosse, sur lequel vous pouvez voir quelques-un de mes boulots.
http://www.anthares-creation.com/projects/interventions-FR.html

Pour les plus intéressé, je peux éventuellement vous envoyer quelques planches d'icônes et interfaces. (Cela va du soft OSX au soft PC(pro) en passant pas les plugins VST ou 3D)

Accessoirement aussi, je développe de la base de donnée sous Filemaker et mySQL... ça n'apporte peut être pas grand chose car ce n'est pas ma vraie valeur ajoutée, mais en revanche c'est un milieu ou il y a des opportunités a saisir (Beaucoup de money et pas beaucoup de concurrence). Mais pour ce qui est des projets, on en discutera plus tard.


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

Cela m'arrive de commander des jeux d'icone pour mes softs à des graphistes free lance. Envoie moi donc des exemples de tes creations dans ce domaine ainsi que tes tarifs, je presenterait cela à l'équipe :
didier@myriad-online.com


Cordialement


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

OK, je vais t'envoyer un petit exemple.

Par contre je ne cherche pas à faire du freelance, mais plutôt a créer une petite équipe (moi et un developpeur au minimum), pour pouvoir distribuer et vendre des softs ensemble.

Je constate qu'il y a beaucoup de travaille autour d'un soft, autre que le programmation, comme le concept, l'ergonomie, le look, les docs, l'installe, le site web, la promo, bref... j'imagine bien un duo graphiste/developpeur et un beau projet commercial au bout.

Pour ouvrir un autre débat, je trouve que les français ne sont pas assez "buziness" et qu'ils ne savent pas vendre ou promouvoir leur produits. D'ailleur souvent ils les donnent... comme ça je suppose que ça n'engage pas trop. 
Perso ce n'est pas mon objectif. Je veux créer des produits et les vendre, en faisant tout de A à Z et de façon professionnelle si possible. Ça fait maintenant 15 ans que je bosse dans la pub et j'en ai un peu marre de faire gagner du pognon aux autres 

merci de tes réponses Didier.
C'est mon premier post dans ce forum et ça fait plaisir d'avoir une réponse.

PS: je précise que je cherche plutôt quelqu'un qui programme en C, C++ ou Objectve C avec Carbon et Cocoa.  J'ai quelques projets en stock (plug-ins Filemaker, utilitaires OSX généralistes et plus orientés dans des domaines spécialisés comme la pub, le cinéma, l'horticulture hi-tek... et je suis 100% ouvert aux votres)


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

NativeX a dit:
			
		

> Pour ouvrir un autre débat, je trouve que les français ne sont pas assez "buziness" et qu'ils ne savent pas vendre ou promouvoir leur produits. D'ailleur souvent ils les donnent... comme ça je suppose que ça n'engage pas trop.



C'est un debat, où, en tant qu'auteur de freeware, on ne vas pas etre copain... 
Alors pour toi si c'est gratuit, ce n'est bas abouti, mais si c'est payant c'est bien ?
Et pour aller plus loin, plus c'est cher mieux c'est ?

Cordialement


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

Le débat est lancé, well...

j'ai fais de l'associatif à traver un site durant 5/6 ans, et j'ai trouvé ça cool. On se fait de contacts et on a un peu l'impression de devenir quelqu'un dans ce monde si anonyme... Et puis j'ai apporté ma contribution en aidant des débutants, en écrivant des tutoriaux, etc.
Mais au final, les autres avances et moi je passais mon temps à leur offrir des trucs gratos. Maintenant je préfèrerais consacrer mon temps à faire avancer mon propre bateau.

Je ne critique pas du tout le développement gratuit, au contraire... mais j'aime aussi payer (pas trop si possible) pour un produit bien ficelé et qui donne envie de l'acheter... avec une belle doc, des belles icones, un beau site, et un bon support.
Je ne dis pas que tout cela n'est pas possible en freeware, mais il faut être sacrément motivé.

Je suis justement sur le point de diffuser en freeware un petit soft que j'ai modestement fais avec Filemaker (on ne se moque pas). Il m'a demandé beaucoup d'heures de boulots mais je le diffuse en freeware car, 1) c'est mon premier soft, et 2) ça va m'aider à me faire connaitre au sein de la communauté Filemaker.
Sinon, bien que cela me passionne, je n'envisage pas ça comme un hobby ou comme un devoir associatif... mais comme un buziness en pleine expansion dans lequel tout le monde va se groinfrer, sauf nous, les gentils ch'tit français.

Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas de softs commerciaux ou en shareware ?
Tu n'aimerais pas en faire ton job ?
Trop de risques... ou trop de démarches ?... je ne pige pas.


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

NativeX a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ne fais-tu pas de softs commerciaux ou en shareware ?
> Tu n'aimerais pas en faire ton job ?
> Trop de risques... ou trop de démarches ?... je ne pige pas.




Je crois que l'on ne se comprends pas. Je fait des softs commerciaux depuis 22 ans, et sur Mac depuis 1989. C'est mon métier.
Je fais aussi des Freewares car ce n'est pas tout de profiter du systeme, il faut aussi y contribuer. 
Si tu cherche à te "goinfrer", tu es mal parti. Ou peut etre tu aboutira, mais ou ?

La question essentielle est de savoir si tu te fait plaisir en faisant ce que tu fait, ou si c'est juste un moyen pour pouvoir faire autre chose.

Dans mes logiciels, comme dans beaucoup d'autres, la part de graphisme est tres faible. (Sauf dans les jeux video ou les didacticiels), donc en général, un graphiste ne fait pas partie de la conception et n'est pas rétribué au pourcentage mais est payé au coup par coup, selon le travail fourni.

Cordialement


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

NativeX a dit:
			
		

> un buziness en pleine expansion dans lequel tout le monde va se groinfrer, sauf nous, les gentils ch'tit français.


Sais tu que le projet GNU a été initié aux USA? Tout comme la licence GPL (sur laquel est bâti Darwin)...
Et que dire des Creative Commons?
Peut-être que toi ch'tit français tu es à la bourre sur les logiciels libres!   

Je veux bien contribuer financièrement par un don au développement d'un projet qui m'a rendu service, mais ça ne ma plait guère de payer un logiciel pour savoir s'il pourra m'être utile :hein:


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

Non je ne savais pas...
Je ne pensais pas que les ricains connaissaient le mot gratuit.

Moi dans mon job actuel j'utilise environ 70% de payant, 20% de sharewares, et 10% de freeware... et franchement je n'imagine pas faire autrement.
Je ne paye pas pour le plaisir mais pour avoir un produit et un service pro, car je bosse avec.

Je vois le développement comme une passion aussi, comme vous je pense, mais je vois pas en quoi le fait de vouloir vendre et en vivre serait un problème. Les musiciens vendent bien leur musique pour vivre et composer librement, et c'est dans cet état d'esprit que je veux le faire.

Suis-je vraiment le seul à penser ça ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

NativeX a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne savais pas...
> Je ne pensais pas que les ricains connaissaient le mot gratuit.
> 
> Moi dans mon job actuel j'utilise environ 70% de payant, 20% de sharewares, et 10% de freeware... et franchement je n'imagine pas faire autrement.
> ...



Oui, car les bons musiciens font des rappels gratuits dans les concerts. Ou des boeufs dans des bistrots. Ou jouent pour des causes humanitaires. 

Cordialement


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

Ah mon avis le probleme est que tu considère que le monde open-source produit des logiciels "inférieurs" (contredit moi si je me trompe) alors qu'en fait il produit souvent des logiciels de meilleure qualité (Firefox,...). 

Et pour poursuivre leur developpement, ils se rassemblent en "fondation" et percoivent des dons et vendent leur savoir faire plutot que leurs logiciels. C'est une autre démarche, c'est tout.


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Août 2005)

Ah ah... le loup est démasqué ! Faut dire qu'il y avait quelques indices dès les 2 premiers posts: _"...dans des crénaux pas trop exploités et très lucratifs..."_ et _"...(Beaucoup de money et pas beaucoup de concurrence)..."_. Plus un discours du MEDEF que d'un graphiste  !

J'attendais un peu avant d'intervenir, d'autant plus que quelques jours auparavant, j'ai posté dans le sens contraire: je cherchais un graphiste (je suis développeur), mais pour ne faire que du GRATUIT !
Donc, diamétralement opposé . 

Sais-tu qu'il est possible de _faire des dons_ aux projets libres ? 

Pour ma part l'essentiel de ma motivation pour le libre vient de l'envie de partager le peu de savoir que j'ai pu accumulé au cours de ces quelques dernières années. Gratuitement. Par le biais de langages libres (Java)... sur des Plateformes libres (unix)... Si en plus, on a la chance que le produit soit utilisé et l'insolence d'avoir des retours utilisateurs.... c'est la panacée . 

Dernier point, je ne me souviens plus où j'ai lu ça, mais l'essentiel des contributions aux projets OpenSource vient d'outre Atlantique, alors que la mentalité Européenne est plutôt orientée pillage... Là encore, à l'opposé de ce que tu prétends. 

En bref, faire du business, c'est bien (il en faut) et j'ai rien contre, mais oser profiter du système en  prétextant que _les autres vont se goinfrer sauf nous blah blah blah_, je trouve ça plus que limite . 


P.S. ceci n'est pas une attaque


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

Attention, y'a pas non plus de mal à vouloir gagner de l'argent avec ses compétences et son savoir, personnellement je n'irais pas travailler pour rien  .

Maintenant peut etre que des gens qui chercheront un "hobby" (attention, pas au sens peche et couture) a coté d'un travail déjà rémunéré seront plus attiré par le monde du libre, alors que quelqu'un qui cherche à vivre doit bien chercher à gagner de l'argent.


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Août 2005)

Biensûr qu'il n'y a pas de mal à faire du business... mais de là à prétexter: 

"Je fais du business parce que les trucs géniaux que je fais en libre, ne rapportent rien..." (je caricature).


Je pense que notre ami se trompe, et risque une déception.


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

Dans ce sens suis ok avec toi , mais les bonnes idées peuvent toujours rapporter de l'argent.


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

J'ai fais pas mal d'associatif et contribué à pas mal de projets gratuitement, mais maintenant j'aimerais envisager ça comme un job, tout simplement parce que l'approche n'est pas la même, et parce que j'aimerais consillier travail et passion.

Maintenant, désolé si mon coté marketing vous a un peu fait frémir... mais je bosse dans la pub et c'est aussi une passion et surement une déformation professionnelle.


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

NativeX a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fais pas mal d'associatif et contribué à pas mal de projets gratuitement, mais maintenant j'aimerais envisager ça comme un job, tout simplement parce que l'approche n'est pas la même, et parce que j'aimerais consillier travail et passion.
> 
> Maintenant, désolé si mon coté marketing vous a un peu fait frémir... mais je bosse dans la pub et c'est aussi une passion et surement une déformation professionnelle.




Hmmmm,  n'hesite pas a m'envoyer tes exemples... Je suis en attente...

Cordialement


----------



## geoffrey (22 Août 2005)

Tu as toujours la possibilité suivante : developper un super logiciel gratuit et vendre tes compétences avec ce logiciel. Sinon, developper des logiciels "pro" que tu peux vendre à 2 (donc un dev et un graphiste), ca fait pas un peu leg ? (je bosse dans une boite de developpement de soft et il faut un peu plus de ressources par projet)


----------



## molgow (22 Août 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Biensûr qu'il n'y a pas de mal à faire du business... mais de là à prétexter:
> 
> "Je fais du business parce que les trucs géniaux que je fais en libre, ne rapportent rien..." (je caricature).



Bah si quand même non ?!
Faire du gratuit, c'est idéologiquement et philosophiquement bien mais bon, faut bien vivre, et développer un logiciel prend du temps, et je vois pas de mal à vouloir gagner de l'argent.

C'est vrai que NativeX a l'air s'entousiasthmer très vite ("très lucratifs", etc.) mais s'il a vraiment de bonnes idées je vois pas le mal de vouloir en faire du fric ? 
Les grands empires du logiciels (Adobe, Microsoft, Oracle, etc.) ne se sont pas créés sur des logiciels complétement gratuits !

Ce qu'on peut discuter, c'est peut-être l'opportunité d'utiliser un autre "business model". Par exemple, donner gratuitement le logiciel et faire payer l'assistance. Mais ça est moins courant et il est difficile de savoir si ça a vraiment une chance de fonctionner à long terme. D'un autre côté, on ne va pas loin s'en prendre de risque


----------



## molgow (22 Août 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je fais aussi des Freewares car ce n'est pas tout de profiter du systeme, il faut aussi y contribuer.



Quelque chose qui me passe dans la tête en lisant cette phrase :
on peut aussi voir le logiciel gratuit comme un moyen de se faire de la publicité pour d'autres produits (mais payants). Typiquement, je pense que sur le nombre de personnes ayant téléchargé ton freeware Galerie, il y en a certainement quelqu'uns qui ont découvert d'autres logiciels de Myriad et les ont peut-être achetés ?


----------



## FredoMkb (22 Août 2005)

Salut 


			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que notre ami se trompe, et risque une déception.


SVP, recentrons un peu le sujet.

Notre ami *NativeX*, graphiste de son pays, cherche une collaboration active avec un développeur expérimenté Mac, histoire de fonder une petite structure et ainsi réaliser des projets en vue de les commercialiser... en quoi ceci irait contre le monde du libre ?

Il a bien le droit d'avoir des idées et aussi des ambitions, rien de plus louable, non ?

Alors, au lieu de le bassiner avec le monde du libre, qui, visiblement, n'a que faire, je pense qu'il serait plus constrictif de lui donner des pistes pour qu'il mène à bien son projet, tout en le mettant en garde des risques et difficultés qu'il ne tardera pas à rencontrer...

Pour ma part, n'étant malheureusement pas développeur (dans le vrai sens du terme, même si je bricole un peu avec XCode), je serais tenté de dire à notre ami que vendre des logiciels n'est plus une activité aussi lucrative qu'il à l'aire de croire (à moins de s'appeler Microsoft ou Adobe).

Aujourd'hui, non seulement les prix des softs ont beaucoup diminué, mais en plus la concurrence est de plus en plus importante et acharnée, et parfois elle est bien déloyale (les iApps par exemple)...

Alors, si tu souhaites gagner ta vie en créant des logiciels, tu dois bien viser ton marché, ton public, et réaliser quelque chose suffisament utile et de qualité pour prétendre le vendre à un prix raisonable... sachant que beaucoup de "développeurs du dimanche" feront aussi, si ce n'est déjà fait, des softs similaires ou alternatifs, et qu'ils les proposeront pour... rien ! 

Donc, choisi bien ton partenaire, monte bien ton projet, choisi bien ta cible et les produits que tu penses réaliser, puis lence-toi, sachant que tu vas d'abord donner beaucoup de ton temps "gratuitement" avant d'arriver à le rentabiliser... à moins que tu conçoives un truc génial, révolutionnaire, visionnaire, etc... ce que je te souhaite, mais bon, faut pas trop revêr non plus...

Courage et bonne chance


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

Arfff, il faut que je m'explique sur les termes "très lucratif" ou "se groinfrer".

Ne comprennez pas la que je vénère l'argent. J'ai dis ça car à travers mon boulot qui est la communication, j'ai souvent vu des domaines d'activité où les utilisateurs sont obligés de payer hors de prix des soft pas toujours bien gaulés, tout ça parce qu'il n'y a pas de concurrence.
Là je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire parfois de meilleurs produits pour moins cher... et bien sur à gagner de l'argent avec. Mais ce n'est pas la finalité.
La finalité c'est d'avoir le temps et les moyens de faire ce qu'on veut... sans trop de contrainte d'argent.


----------



## GrandGibus (22 Août 2005)

FredoMkb a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> SVP, recentrons un peu le sujet.



On s'en était écarté ? Bon, je mets un peu de bonne volonté alors... 

>> NativeX, quel genre de collaboration verrais-tu avec la personne que tu recherches ? Petite SARL, deux statuts indépendants ?
Sous quel type de licence tu comptes mettre tes logiciels ? Quels infrastructures penses-tu utiliser pour le développement (dès qu'on est plus d'un, un serveur de conf s'impose).
Sous quel forme comptes-tu _rassembler, présenter, promouvoir..._ l'ensemble de ta production ? (je suppose que tu comptes ne pas en faire qu'un).

Au moins, ce qu'il y a de bien avec l'informatique, c'est qu'on peut commencer son entrerprise, tout en menant d'autres activités en parallèle, sans avoir besoin de beaucoup de fonds d'investissement de départ. 

>> FredoMkb je ne cherche pas à opposer le libre au reste du monde, encore moins critiquer l'esprit d'entreprise qui semble animer NativeX... Je ne fais qu'exprimer mes doutes quant à la réussite de NativeX par rapport au discours (maladroitement interprété de ma part) qu'il tient. 

Participant à des projets OpenSource, sâche que je développe également les autres jours de la semaine...


----------



## NativeX (22 Août 2005)

Dans un premier temps, je pense qu'il serait bien de tester le ou les marchés auquels ont souhaite s'attaquer sans prendre trop de risque. 

Pour ce qui est du statut, je pensais commencer à diffuser quelques produits par l'intermédiaire de ma boite, histoire de ne pas créer de structure trop tôt.
Ensuite, selon les revenus ca sera surement au départ une micro-entreprise, et si ça marche bien, pourquoi pas une entreprise à l'étranger, car en france, on taxe trop.

Pour ce qui est du type de licence, je pense que le shareware serait le plus adapté pour des softs et plug-ins de petite envergure. Mais je ne connais pas encore bien tout les types de licence.

Pour ce qui est de la promo et de la vente, je compte un peu sur mon experience en pub.
La diffusion ne se ferait que par internet. Pas de support physique. Et dans un premier temp on peut utiliser des solutions de payement comme shareit ou Kagi, histoire de ne pas se prendre la tete avec un web store et un compte VPC.

Les projet que j'ai s'adressent surtout à des professionnels, et certain de ces projets seront quasi impiratables de par leur usage par l'utilisateur. A nous aussi d'offrir la protection nécessaire et suffisament d'avantages pour dissuader un maximum le piratage. Il y a des éditeurs qui s'en sortent pas trop mal de ce côté là... 
Par exemple: 
Développer des plugs pour une application protégée par un dongle bien coriace... développer des application qui servent à diffuser des runtimes (Filemaker, 4D, Realbasic)... ou bien faire des softs qui doivent être impérativement connectés, ou très fréquement mis à jours... enfin bref, il y a encore des trucs qui dissuadent un peu, et qui, si le prix du soft n'est pas excessif, vont convaincre l'utilisateur de l'acheter.


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose qui me passe dans la tête en lisant cette phrase :
> on peut aussi voir le logiciel gratuit comme un moyen de se faire de la publicité pour d'autres produits (mais payants). Typiquement, je pense que sur le nombre de personnes ayant téléchargé ton freeware Galerie, il y en a certainement quelqu'uns qui ont découvert d'autres logiciels de Myriad et les ont peut-être achetés ?




C'est possible, mais reconnait egalement que Galerie, qui gère des photos est tres éloigné de mes autres logiciels essentiellement musicaux.

Dans tous les cas, personnellement, c'est le genre de "pub" que j'apprecie.
Pas toi ?

Cordialement


----------



## Didier Guillion (22 Août 2005)

FredoMkb a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> SVP, recentrons un peu le sujet.
> 
> ...



Entendons nous bien, NativeX fait une proposition interessante, mais l'adjoint de commentaires déplaisant sur le mode du gratuiciel. Libre a nous de critiquer ses remarques  tout en continuant a considerer sa proposition, car enfin, chacun a le droit d'avoir ses opinions mais aussi, de recevoir celles des autres.

Cordialement


----------



## FredoMkb (23 Août 2005)

Salut 


			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> On s'en était écarté ?


Bein oui... un chouilla quand-même... non ? 



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je mets un peu de bonne volonté alors...
> [...]


Haa... là, j'apprécie, vraiment, car tu fait preuve de pertinence... chapô !!!   



			
				GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> >> FredoMkb je ne cherche pas à opposer le libre au reste du monde, encore moins critiquer l'esprit d'entreprise qui semble animer NativeX... Je ne fais qu'exprimer mes doutes quant à la réussite de NativeX par rapport au discours (maladroitement interprété de ma part) qu'il tient.





			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Entendons nous bien, NativeX fait une proposition interessante, mais l'adjoint de commentaires déplaisant sur le mode du gratuiciel. Libre a nous de critiquer ses remarques  tout en continuant a considerer sa proposition, car enfin, chacun a le droit d'avoir ses opinions mais aussi, de recevoir celles des autres.



*GrandGibus* et *Didier*, ma remarque (un peu "coup de gueule" j'avoue), n'était destinée à personne en particulier, mais c'était juste dans le soucis d'éviter que le sujet ne dévie de trop par rapport à la demande première... ça arrive malheureusement assez souvent, parfois involontairement, je sais, mais ça laisse toujours un goût bien frustrant à la personne qui avait posée la requête, sommes toutes bien légitime dans ce cas concrèt.

Après, bien-sûr, comme vous, je ne cautionne pas non plus certains de ses propos... sont ils maladroits ? ... trop enthousiastes ? ... inexpérimentés ? ... naïfs ? ... peut-être un doux mélange de tout ça, mais, en tout cas, je ne les crois pas malveillants... c'est en tout cas mon sentiment.

Enfin, je sais que dans ces colonnes s'expriment des professionnels expérimentés et de qualité, qui connaissent relativement bien les avantages en inconvénients de l'activité de développement d'applications, et les incertitudes de ce mileu qui peut paraître parfois très "flou" pour les amateurs comme moi, et visiblement pour *NativeX* aussi, mais notre ami graphiste semble motivé pour tenter l'aventure, certes incertaine, de vivre en développant des applications et en les commercialisant, alors je pense que notre modeste rôle serait de l'encourager tout en le mettant en garde des risques et difficultés d'une telle démarche... 

Après, bien-sûr, chaqu'un est libre de donner son avis (c'est fait même pour ça les forums  ), et même de critiquer les dires des uns et des autres, mais tout en gardant l'objectif premier, c-à-d, d'apporter quelques pistes constructives à la personne qui demande de l'aide...

Enfin, c'est en tout cas dans cet état d'esprit que j'aimerai qu'on me réponde si, un jour, c'est à mon tour de demander aide et conseil aux spécialistes qui s'expriment ici.

Amén...


----------



## digiduck (24 Août 2005)

bonjour, 

sujet intéréssant a tout point de vue.

Gratuit ou payant, il faut bien vivre ..... bref !

Je vais monter avec un copain une structure de développement d'outils pour mac extrèmement spécifiques. On a chacun nos compétences, j'ai les idées, les concepts, je suis déjà commerçant (je vends des ordinateurs et des services) et donc la gestion de projets ne me fait pas peur, ni même la compta et tout l'administratif, je bidouille un peu avec interface builder pour faire gagner du temps à mon collègue qui lui taquine XCode. Notre premier outil arrive au terme de sa première version béta.

Le souci ce sont les icônes, mais il est vrai qu'à part pour les icônes, on n'a pas besoin d'un graphiste en permanence dans du developpement d'outils.

Par contre je suis intérréssé pour voir votre travail !!

axe.z@axe-z.fr

merci


----------

